# Official Countdown to Season Opener



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-cartoons2/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace Countdown Clocks&flashLABEL=Countdown Clock Codes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-cartoons2/skins/18.jpg&text=DaRizzle%20Checks%0DThese%20Timers%20Again&untilColor=6724095&textColor=0&datesColor=0&year=2008&month=7&day=29&hour=23&minute=6&second=37&x=51&y=114" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small><a href="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/">MySpace Countdown Clocks</a></small></center>
<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-sports/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace Countdowns&flashLABEL=Countdown Clock Codes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-sports/skins/16.jpg&text=The%20Start%20of%20%0DLakers%20Training%20Camp&untilColor=6724095&textColor=16777215&datesColor=0&year=2008&month=8&day=30&hour=9&minute=0&second=0&x=8&y=77" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small><a href="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/">MySpace Countdowns</a></small></center>
<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-sports/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace Countdowns&flashLABEL=Countdown Clock Codes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-sports/skins/15.jpg&text=The%20Lakers%0DFirst%20Preseason%20%0DGame%20vs%20Utah&untilColor=6724095&textColor=16776960&datesColor=16777215&year=2008&month=9&day=7&hour=19&minute=0&second=0&x=9&y=89" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small><a href="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/">MySpace Countdowns</a></small></center>
<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-sports/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace Countdowns&flashLABEL=Countdown Clock Codes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-sports/skins/14.jpg&text=The%20Start%20of%20the%0DBlazers%20vs%20Lakers%0DOpening%20Night%20Game&untilColor=6724095&textColor=16777215&datesColor=16777215&year=2008&month=9&day=28&hour=19&minute=30&second=0&x=7&y=89" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small><a href="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/">MySpace Countdowns</a></small></center>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is it counting down to August 9th for me?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Really..I just clicked it and it had the right time


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Got it working now.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It is counting down until Aug 16 for me.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hopefully this will work now

don't ask me why the S in lakers isn't connected


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm just going to sit and watch it for a while.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thank you for fixing...i tried :sad:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Much better, way to go guys.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

**** ME! 64 days still! Ohhh God and no more Olympics now either. At least college football starts this week.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We should get another counter for the first pre-season game...lessen the pain


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> We should get another counter for the first pre-season game...lessen the pain


Your wish is my command.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

:clap2::yay::clap2:

you rock


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

43 days!!!!Thats like almost only a month....sorta!!!!!!! Time is flying now mother****ers!!!!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Can we get one for the start of trainning camp too? That would be sweet. whatever it takes to cut down this damn offseason.

BTW way to go mods. Awesometastic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you happen to know the offical day camp starts? You can include media day if you want.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There you go!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is that the actual date or an educated guess?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Training camp starts September 30th


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I gotta stop looking at this 3 times a day.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks for the thread, i didnt have enough fingers to count til opening.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Only a Magic Johnson away from training camp!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL...Holy ****, now that was funny and very unexpected :lol:


...I guess we all know who is the most hardcore Laker fan here :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lol... glad you enjoyed it


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Only a Shaq left until the first pre-season game!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Only a Kareem left until Preseason!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh god...A Kwame left til the season opener uke:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, time is going by slow. Why isn't it October yet?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

A Leroy Ellis until training camp!

A Bill Bridges until the first preseason game! 

A James Edwards until the season opener!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Now you're reaching


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A Kobe until the start of training camp, and a Magic until the first pre-season game.

Who the **** wears 53, though?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

James Edwards...the only player to ever wear 53 for the Lakers









Oh I forgot...an Orlando Woolridge until I check this page again.

LINK to numbers and players


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Holy crap!!!! Less than a month until the first pre-season game!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Edit the clock! Training camp starts the 27th, not the 30th!!!

(I feel the need to live up to the expectation of checking the clock a lot)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Edit the clock! Training camp starts the 27th, not the 30th!!!
> 
> (I feel the need to live up to the expectation of checking the clock a lot)


Link


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

for it to be a link it actually has to be a link


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Everything I've read so far says training camp starts on the 30th...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol Oh...you wanted ME to give a link...oops

LINK

It was in the Kobe non-surgery thread...cmon now, keep up :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hmm, good call. The articles last week written about Bynum being healthy now all said camp opens on the 30th.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't wait, yee. lol **** the Celtics!!! I mean Blazers!!! I mean, both!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A Machine left until the beginning of training camp! And tomorrow, a Bynum! And the day after, a Gasol!

Machine and Bynum and Gasol! Oh my!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> lol Oh...you wanted ME to give a link...oops
> 
> LINK
> 
> It was in the Kobe non-surgery thread...cmon now, keep up :biggrin:


dur dur dur..

The 27th is a Saturday, all the other links I have say the 30th with media day being on the 29th I would assume.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh man oh man oh man!!! Those numbers are getting smaller!!!!! 3 weeks until an ACTUAL GAME!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Less than 10 freakin days!!!!!!

Only a Bynum until an actual game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh ****! 1 week left till training camp!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Less than 2 weeks away from the first pre-season game!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Monday = Media Day!! :yay::yay::yay:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Woah, what happened to the countdown timers???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Woah, what happened to the countdown timers???


HTML is currently down on the forums because of a security issue; hopefully it'll be restored soon.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

sweet jesus...we are on the home stretch


----------

